# Looking for a new board again



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

So, it's been a while since I posed that last thread, and I've mostly figured out what boards are good for me. 

It seems that the Skate Banana, Park Pickle, and possibly? (you'll have to correct me on this one) the Ride DH. (I like the DH's camber but I'm not sure how well it does on ice, and I'm not sure how well it does in park.) I'm looking to get it in a end-of-season sale, so money shouldn't be an issue anymore unless it is over $500. (Based off a 30-40% discount.)

Basically, I want a board that will do well in park but also on groomers, powder, and trees. The Magnetraction is REALLY intriguing because I live in the east, and there's always ice. Supposedly the Pickle is better for all-around so I'm leaning towards that one, but I am freaking in love with the Banana graphics, even though it really doesn't matter 

Please recommend or give me some direction as to what I should be looking at!


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Out of my own preference I'm going to suggest Never Summer, I feel they have a very well constructed board. Since I am from the east as well, I can tell you that their board cuts through almost anything. I have never had to change my stance whether it a pow day or groomer day.

A board that I've hear amazing reviews about is the Burton Nug and its rather affordable!



Regarding Lib Tech/Gnu, I've seen 3 decks split (Carbon Credit, Riders Choice, and Skate banana). The Riders Choice was strictly a pow stick and the Carbon Credit was a first season riders. The top sheet seemed to separate from the core/base material like it became water logged and froze.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

What is a good NS board that fits my style and is in my price range? From all of the ones I've seen, they're at the higher end of price. The Burton Nug looks good too, but it all depends if the stores I go to carry the brand. (I don't think I've ever seen NS in a store; yet I've seen demo days for them at various resorts.)

EDIT: Actually, the Evo/Revolver looks perfect for me, but I'm not sure if places near me sell NS.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

My friend takes his Evo everywhere and he has no complaints. We also ride on the East Coast as well so mainly groomers..
If you want you can send Never Summer an email and they will let you know who the closest location is that sells their boards


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt578 said:


> What is a good NS board that fits my style and is in my price range? From all of the ones I've seen, they're at the higher end of price. The Burton Nug looks good too, but it all depends if the stores I go to carry the brand. (I don't think I've ever seen NS in a store; yet I've seen demo days for them at various resorts.)
> 
> EDIT: Actually, the Evo/Revolver looks perfect for me, but I'm not sure if places near me sell NS.


Check on the NS website and find a local retailer. They find the price to be decent ($519 + tax), considering mine (heritage-x), has a carbon fiber or Carbonium as they call it, top sheet.


----------



## bigh2oraft (Jan 26, 2012)

I am digging the lib dark series...I've had two of them and highly recommend this board for everything. I am not a huge park guy so I can't speak to how it does on rails but this is a fantastic board.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

bigh2oraft said:


> I am digging the lib dark series...I've had two of them and highly recommend this board for everything. I am not a huge park guy so I can't speak to how it does on rails but this is a fantastic board.


That is a nice board, I was torn between the Lib Tech Dark Series and the NS Heritage-X


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> A board that I've hear amazing reviews about is the Burton Nug and its rather affordable!


Been using Burton Boards every time I'm out to snowboard. I would say, this board is great especially for beginners. Plus, the price is so affordable. 


--------------------------
snowboard package | Snowboard Vacation | snowboard vacation package | Snowshoe Ski package


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! Of the Banana, Pickle, and Evo/Revolver, which one would you buy given the store has all three? I'm a terrible decision maker...XD


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Matt578 said:


> Thanks! Of the Banana, Pickle, and Evo/Revolver, which one would you buy given the store has all three? I'm a terrible decision maker...XD


EVO/Revolver, I have never heard one negative/bad comment made about their boards ever.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

ive got a ride kink and i live up in dat there wisconsin so its icey...... all the time and i feel that it slices thru ice pretty easy and sunbaked pow and slays the park pretty good


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> Regarding Lib Tech/Gnu, I've seen 3 decks split (Carbon Credit, Riders Choice, and Skate banana). The Riders Choice was strictly a pow stick and the Carbon Credit was a first season riders. The top sheet seemed to separate from the core/base material like it became water logged and froze.


The Riders choice is NOT strictly a pow board. It's supposed to be the counterpart of Lib's TRS and pretty versatile.
As for the CC, while it is a great first board, you can definitely keep it beyond that. My topsheet has been holding up just fine.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> EVO/Revolver, I have never heard one negative/bad comment made about their boards ever.


Or even a Proto or an SL, depending on much time you spend in the park.
The main issue with NS boards is that they're rarely on sale.
As for vario grip, it's a bit less grippy than MTX but some like that better. I prefer MTX, but to each his own.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's ridiculous that every time someone asks for a new board someone says NS regardless of the OP's choices.

Of the k2 DH and an MTX board, they feel quite different.

I'm assuming, based on the multi-scenario usage you'll want hybrid camber. This is where the feel comes in—the DH2 has a hybrid camber akin to Capita's with rocker outside the bindings and camber between your feet. The Libs, other than the BTX boards will have hybrid camber with camber underfoot with rocker from the center out—akin to the never summer combo. The DH2 can carve better than a NS Proto and Lib TRS while the latter two feel a bit more "loose".

Here I'd say you should decide between the C2 BTX and the ride combo rocker— another thing about Libs is the tip and tail construction, they've got shorter cores without 360 degree steel wrapping so they're easier to repair but they might experience delamination easier with more impacts.

If you're leaning towards the NS, it feels somewhat like a C2BTX board but a bit more loose on turns because of the predominance of the rocker. On the east coast, I'd prefer the edge hold of the lib over the vario grip—


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

We experienced some serious wind in CO and it blew the powder right off parts of mountain exposing ice sheets at higher elevations. My wife and I both have Mervin boards and the magnetraction was no joke. While other people were eating it around us, we just kept going. MTX works on ice and if you have ice I would strongly consider it.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the info! I think if I see a NS at a lower price, I'll go for it, but if I can get one of the other boards for much cheaper, I'll go for those. My only hesitation with the Banana/Pickle is that the metal edges don't go all the way around the tip and tail, which seems like something all boards should have. Does that sacrifice durability/riding?


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

lo0p said:


> Or even a Proto or an SL, depending on much time you spend in the park.
> The main issue with NS boards is that they're rarely on sale.
> As for vario grip, it's a bit less grippy than MTX but some like that better. I prefer MTX, but to each his own.


The Proto CT/Proto CTX as well as the SL are both def a awesome sticks. 



> The Riders choice is NOT strictly a pow board. It's supposed to be the counterpart of Lib's TRS and pretty versatile.
> As for the CC, while it is a great first board, you can definitely keep it beyond that. My topsheet has been holding up just fine.


I was just saying, my friend was using it as his pow stick since it was the newest out of the 3 boards. Its now currently his rock board, do to the split in the top sheet and rocks a Lib Tech Skunk Ape for a daily rider and a Ride Slack Country as his Pow stick.

The CC is more than a first board which is why he's been riding it 3 seasons later.

I almost got a Lib Tech myself and still have an interest in the Dark Series if I could get it at the right price.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Also, when exactly is the best time to go to the Spring sales? I know they're starting around now, but when is the best time?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Matt578 said:


> Also, when exactly is the best time to go to the Spring sales? I know they're starting around now, but when is the best time?


Right about now.
The more you wait the less choice you'll have.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Looking at the two shops' websites nearby, one only sells Burton, Atomic, and K2, which isn't very good, and the other shows no brands. The first one has a Burton Process for $300 flat, should I consider that too? (Don't want to be a follower or whatever, but I do know that Mark McMorris used this board...)


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Matt578 said:


> Looking at the two shops' websites nearby, one only sells Burton, Atomic, and K2, which isn't very good, and the other shows no brands.


I'm all for buying from local shops if you have a choice, but if they don't carry what you need, just go online. You can say you tried.



Matt578 said:


> (Don't want to be a follower or whatever, but I do know that Mark McMorris used this board...)


He did? Wow, you should totally buy 2 then.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

lo0p said:


> He did? Wow, you should totally buy 2 then.


Don't know if that's sarcasm or not, but if it is, I totally agree . If that makes sense...


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

What size board are you looking for?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Matt578 said:


> Don't know if that's sarcasm or not, but if it is, I totally agree . If that makes sense...


...

I'm assuming this is your first board?

If you want MTX (which I think is a good idea on the east coast), go for Lib Tech's skate banana or the GNU Carbon Credit.

Don't blow all your money on the board. You also need bindings and more importantly boots. Boots are the only thing you shouldn't buy online, go to a store and try some.

How much do you weigh and what's you boot size?


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

It's not my first board, it'll be my fourth; but my family doesn't have tons of extra money, so I've always been limited to used stuff. My boot size is somewhere from 10-11, (currently rocking broken in 9's that feel fine though, and they were new), and I weigh about 140. I'm not sure what my size board would be, though, as I've always run off of the chin-check thing.

I've been snowboarding for about 6 years, but I'm really excited to finally use a new board that will hopefully be true to my riding style.

Oh, and I'm 14.

At one of the shops I can get a K2 Brigade or a Ride Agenda on sale for about $230, (my mom would really like to keep it under $300 now, so keep that in mind,) should I look further or keep looking for a really good deal on a board with MTX?


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

Stick with Lib/GNU or Never Summer. Magnetraction and Vario Cut are must haves for ice. A small piece of advice, patience will payoff right now. Lots of board shops are marking there product down, decide what you want, narrow it down to 2-3 boards at the most. Check daily on-line, look for price matching at board shops, add coupons wear you can, then pull the trigger. This goes for bindings as well. At teh end of teh day I have no doubt that you will get the board you want at teh price you want. It's all timing and dedication.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

You should be able to get almost any NS stick for $449-499 with free shipping. There are a couple upper-end models that fall above that range. I got an EVO from Dogfunk for $499/free ship in the beginning of Dec. I saw DF was running a sale last week and it was $449. But any reputable online retailer will sell for about the same. But as mentioned earlier, the selection gets smaller the longer you wait as the remaining 11-12 season stock is sold. Shoreline has 150-157 evo's. http://www.shorelineoftahoe.com/store/product.php?productid=7887


----------



## grinaldo3 (Feb 3, 2012)

11/12 New 150 Never Summer Evo - under 350$ shipped. Let me know if you want the link.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

Matt578 said:


> Oh, and I'm 14.


Since you're still growing, you may want to size up a little bit so it'll last you longer.
I would also not invest a ton of money in a board since you'll most likely have to replace it in a couple years at most anyway.

GNU CC @ $280, free shipping
http://www.surfsidesports.com/ls-d-...p-93299-gnu-snowboards-crbn-crdt-150-btx.aspx


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

^Definitely will look into that. Also, the person who had the link for the NS Evo, could I see that?

I'm checking the sales almost every day. Also, my mom marked the price at under $300, because she said that I can keep this board, and when I'm 16, buy a really nice one that will last, (like a NS, haha.)

Is the Ride Agenda a noodle board or is it good for other stuff, and does it have good edge hold? It's pretty much the perfect price, but I'm not sure how good it is. Dogfunk.com also has the DC PBJ for $210, which is a good price, but I've heard that it's a noodle in some places but it is good for anything in other places.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Ummm...quick update?

So I took a trip out to a few shops, and one has 50% off everything in store. All they have left is Burton high-end stuff: Process($210), Sherlock($240), and Custom Flying V($260). They also have bindings and stuff (K2 and Burton) and Cartels are $140 and Customs are $80. Are K2 Bindings worthwhile? I'm used to the Burton butter ratchets, so I don't want to go to ratchets that get stuck.

There is also a DC Amo jacket for 38 bucks, lol. Probably ging to pick that up too.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

I really don't want to bump the thread, but which board should I get? I'm getting the board tonight; please respond quickly!


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

If you're going in the shop, grab the process with cartel bindings. It's cheap and a solid combination. The process is surprisingly good for its price. Holds great on pow, groomers and has done well in the park for me so far.. If online, hit up the GNU credit with some Rome 390/flux bindings. Great pieces of equipment. That will hold over until you're nearly fully grown. Trust me, don't dump your money into an awesome expensive stick at your age haha. Gl with the sale


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

Dude, all three of the boards are below the $300 your Mom is giving you. Go on to the Burton website and check their board selecta and it will tell you what board is best for you. I would add a little length like mentioned earlier because you still growing. You could do that on the Burton Website by adding an inch or two to your height in the board selecta and then compare it to your current height to make a good decision. Cartel Bindings are nice with any of the combinations. Good luck!


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! Also, Process camber vs Process Flying V?


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

From what i know and that may not be much. the custom flying v vs. the process flying v comes down to materials and stiffness. the custom has higher end materials and is slightly stiffer. if you are intermediate or better go with the custom flying v.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the help; I think I'll go with the Process. I'm most likely buying it tonight (last time they closed early) and I just have to decide Flying V or Camber. (Sorry about the other thread)


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Got the Sherlock; they were out of the right size for the Process (which was only in camber anyway) and the Custom wasn't the price I thought it was. I was told that the Sherlock is pretty much a toned-down Custom, so we'll have to see. I will say that it's my favorite graphic of the three! (Except for the bottom, haha.)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

The Sherlock is sweet, congrats! What bindings you pairing that with?


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

For now I'm keeping my Freestyles which are okay, but next fall I'm definitely going to pick up a new pair of Customs, Missions, Cartels, or maybe Union Forces depending on price.


----------

